# NEVER HAD A PANIC ATTACK



## Joker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi ive never had a panick attack and ive had dp for 2 years constantly. Is this normal? Also i have a fucked up memory, and i cant remember anything that happened or it feels like it never happened. Im i alone on this?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i relate to that


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, they don't always hit everyone. I'd say I've had four maximum and only two of those were proper full-on ones.

And yes, memory/confusion stuff is entirely normal too


----------

